# Reparar amplificador comercial



## hell241 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hola buenos dias a ver si me podies ayudar a reparar esta etapa que tengo.

Os comento el caso como dejo de funcionar al principio funcionaba correctamente pero una vez empezo a calentarse la zona roja de los componentes que os dibuje en la foto de la etapa supongo que son triacs de potencia y al calentarse un monton salto el protect.

Al cabo de un rato la volvi a encender funciono se volvio a calentar un monton y salto el protect.

Intente encenderla y siempre salto el protect hasta que pasado mucho tiempo horas volvio a encenderse pero se encendia no saltaba el protect pero no salia audio de ningun tipo.

ahora al darle alimentacion se enciende no salta protect pero solo se calienta un poco los componentes señalados en azul pero muy poco los que se calientan son las 2 resistencias en verde que se calientan una barbaridad que si los tocas te quemas.

Yo supongo que algun triac de estos habra echo patatpum y ahora no va bien sin embargo si cambio de modo lpf a hpf o viceversa la etapa con un altavoz hace un ruido como TOC como dando corriente.

Si me podeis decir como medir dichos componentes con un tester para ver si esta alguno quemado asi poder cambiarlos os lo agradeceria.

PD: Os dejo fotos de la etapa con los puntos señalados y 2 fotos de ambos componentes tanto los de abajo como los de arriba.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## joakinhh (Oct 5, 2008)

En ese Amplificador los elementos del lado derecho son los mismos del lado izquierdo,
por lo que resulta fácil detectar cual está dañado. Observa el número que viene en el cuerpo de alguno de ellos y busca su simil en el lado opuesto. Si mides con el tester poniendo éste en modo de ohms 1 x 100 si es analógico, o como probador de diodos si es digital, colocando punta negativa en pin 1 de izquierda a derecha del elemento a checar y la punta positiva en el pin 2 ( el del centro) y luego con pin 3.  Compara esas  lecturas  con su simil.
Las lecturas cero o cercanas a cero indican que ese elemento esta dañado. Hazlo y le sigues con las resistencias, sólo que éstas las  que acusen un valor mucho mayor a las  otras son las que estan dañadas . Saludos desde Monterrey N.L. México.


----------



## hell241 (Nov 7, 2008)

Buenas ya estube probando y me estoy haciendo un poco de lio por que no se si algunos son pnp o npn y algunos me dan valores de 32 y otros tal vez de 500 algunos me da 1 como infinito y me estoy alborotando con tantos transistores jeje.

Com prodria ir revisandolos para no liarme mucho.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 7, 2008)

hell241 dijo:
			
		

> Yo supongo que algun triac de estos habra echo patatpum



No son triacs.

El D1047 es transistor npn.

Y el IRFZ44N es mosfet canal N.


----------



## joakinhh (Nov 7, 2008)

Si observas con cuidado lo encerrado en rectángulo rojo es lo mismo que tienes enfrente, así mismo lo encerrado en azul es lo mismo que tienes en el lado opuesto.
Divide con línea imaginaria a lo largo del board y verás como imagen de espejo; eso se debe a que un lado es el canal derecho y el otro lado es el canal izquierdo.
Te diré que los elementos D1047 son transistores NPN que vistos de frente sus pines son BCE.
IRFZ44N son mosfets y sus pines son GDS.
Al recibir este mensaje al final encontrarás un apartado que dice: "Otros temas de interés", elige el renglón de "Prueba de componentes electrónicos activos"  ahí encontrarás como checar los mosfet.


----------



## hell241 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok gracias por todo lo mirarme sois unas makinas

ya os contare los resultados.

y cuales son los marcados con B817 igual que los D1047?

Un saludo.


----------



## joakinhh (Nov 8, 2008)

No, el B817 es el par complementario del D1047;  el B817 es un PNP y sus pines BCE.
Saludos desde Monterrey Nuevo León México.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 8, 2008)

Para ver el estado de un mosfet, entre casi todas las mediciones no debe haber conducción, excepto en una.

En esta pagina, al final, puedes ver cómo medir el estado de un mosfet de manera práctica y rápida:

http://flax.es.tl


----------



## rodolfocc (Nov 25, 2008)

primero que nada hola a todos .....lo que yo logro ver en tu pcb es un amp de carro  con dos fuentes independientes (no se si  al final se unan asi que ..?)  y tu señalas lados opuestos   extraño el caso en fin  lo que hay que hacer  es lo sig(solo recomendacion ok) 
primero que nada ya NO le conectes   y fijate donde estan posicionados los trans.(para que no te confundas luego)  hay que quitarlos todos y si puedes poner una resistencia puenteando bace emisor de algunos 220 omhs (en cada trs que quitaste) y a continuacion conectale   esto es para saber dos cosas   la primera es  si la  inversora esta funcionando correctamente y si solo te cargaste los transistores(no coloques bocina ni señal de entrada ok) si enciende  checate los voltajes en las baces de los trs  deve fluctuar entre los .5 -.6 v positivo en los npn y negativo en los pnp  y porsupuesto si tienen voltaje los colectores ( dependiendo del voltaje de los filtros te das una idea de cual deve ser el valor en +-b  (siempre menos que el valor de los filtros claro esta). si  en donde estan(estaban por que los  quitado) obtienes los voltajes correctos  la fuente esta en buenas condiciones y solo resta  que cheques los trs uno por uno para verificar cual o cuales estan quemados......si no  estan los voltajes pues  mi recomendacion es no que cheques los mosfets si no que los cambies todos ( quedan por decirlo a si tocados y provocan fallas posteriores a la reparacion )...conectale y si tienes  los voltajes adecuados pues  checa los transistores y remplasa los  en mal estado...............huy que que ya me hice bolas yo mismo espero no  empeorar las cosas ...saludos y  si en algo te sirvo  tu me avisas(a todos)..se me olvidaba   es mi primer post  gracias a todos


----------



## hell241 (Nov 25, 2008)

buenas de nuevo chicos ya los he medido creo que alguno que otro esta chof os pongo las mediciones midiendo en continuidad.

Os los pongo como medi primero BC y luego BE

Fila superior:

D1047 NPN --  los tres me dan valor 1 (supongo continuidad) y .965
B817 PNP  --   los tres .520 y .540

Fila inferior

D1047 NPN --  los tres .013 y .350
B817 PNP  --   los tres .030 y .030

Todos los mosfets midiendo Drain y source me dan un valor aprox de .115

estas son las mediciones creo que esta mal los 3 D1047 de arriba y los 3 B817 de abajo.

Por que todos estan medidos igual y unos dan un valor distinto no son los mismos valores arriba y abajo como me dijisteis asi que tendre que cambiarlos supongo.

Que me decis.

Gracias.


----------



## joakinhh (Nov 25, 2008)

Si, cambialos; y cuando los compres, compara las mediciones de los nuevos respecto a los dañados y veras la diferencia. haz tus apuntes y guardalos para futuras reparaciones. suerte.


----------



## hell241 (Nov 25, 2008)

wuau rodolfocc mas dejao helao jaja.

Hago lo que me indicas o los cambio directamente por que ya revise todos y parece que unos fallan y otros no que me recomendais.

Yo cuando enciendo el amplificador se enciende da power pero no entra ni en corto.

tampoco se calientan los trans ni los mosfet solo una linea pero muy poco lo que mas noto es que 2 resistencias se calienta que si lo tocas te quemas y to.

espero respuestas a ver si hay suerte.

todo parece que dejo de funcinoar a raiz que los trans se calentaron una varbaridad.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 25, 2008)

Disculpa mi pregunta poco usual pero de cuanta potencia es ese amplificador? dime la potencia rms 

Si no es mucha molestia


----------



## hell241 (Nov 26, 2008)

potencia max 3500 y

1x1000 rms a 4ohm
2x500 rms a 4ohm
2x650 rms a 2ohm

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 26, 2008)

Lo sospeché desde un principio  

De verdad que vale la pena repararlo, yo estoy por comprarme uno así o quizás de menos potencia (400W rms a 4ohm). Yo de lleno a la electrónica no sé mucho, pero estoy aprendiendo y estudiando la carrera, si supiera en algo te ayudara. Saludos y suerte en tu reparación! Gracias por responder


----------



## hell241 (Nov 26, 2008)

jaja a ok es que es un peazo bicho que te cagas y no veas me joderia no poder seguir usandolo y tirarlo sin mas ya que tambine cuesta €€€ a ver si hay suerte.


Espero vuestras respuestas sobre que hacer los cambio sin mas?


----------



## mauzapa (Dic 12, 2008)

Buen dia, queria consultarles ya que tengo este mismo amplificador, el problema surje porque se quemaron los transistores de salida. Los reemplace y funciona bien, pero al encender o apagar el amplificador, los parlantes reciben una descarga.
Me podrian guiar cual etapa o componente tendria que chequear? Ya medi los transistores y los valores me dan bien, de los dos lados de la placa o sea de los dos canales.
Desde ya gracias, soy nuevo en el foro, por lo que si no correspondia consultar aca, les pido disculpas y vere de abrir un nuevo tema.


----------



## joakinhh (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola Mauzapa, bienvenido al foro. Lo mejor sería que habrieras tu propia consulta para que tu problema sea tratado en lo personal por varios colegas; pero aprovechando, a reserva de que lo hagas, te sugiero desconectar las bocinas y en su lugar, coloca tu multímetro en el modo de voltaje DC y haz funcionar tu amplificador, si notas que hay lectura de voltaje de DC es posible que tus salidas todavía no estén bien. Checa a ambas con ese procedimiento y te espero en el foro con tu respuesta a tu nombre. Saludos desde Monterrey Nuevo Leon México.


----------



## hell241 (Dic 28, 2008)

Buenas a todos otra vez chicos queria haceros una pregunta que va a ser complicadilla sobre mi tema.

fui a una pequeña tienda de barrio de madrid de electronica y el vendedor me dijo que este componente no los vende y que no sabe donde poder encontrarlos

sabeis en madrid o alrededores yo soy de alcorcon donde encontrar una buena tienda de electronica donde poder comprar los dos transistores o si no una tienda online.

muchas gracias.


----------



## hell241 (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola a todos nuevamente vuelvo a retomar el post por que no e sido capaz aun de arreglar el amplificador

E cambiado el D1047 y el B817 por nuevos pero sigue sin ir para ver si puede ser otra cosa

El amplificador se enciende pero no suena, si pongo el polimetro en las salidas de audio dan 0.21v los dos canales y en modo puente 0.42.

Si pongo un altavos la membrana vibra pero como si le llegase la corriente o sea que reproduce la corriente pero no el sonido no se como explicarme mejor. es como si la corriente que le llega al amplificador le llegase tambien al altavoz.

mirando dos de las resitencias que os dije antes si que se calientan un monto pero las del lado opuesto no las marque en el recuadro rojo del dibujo anterior.

parece ser que los mosfet si que estan bien todos me dan el mismo resultado pero hay otra 4 que son distintos de los demas y no se si podran ser esos o no.

a ver si me echais una mano un saludo.


----------



## hell241 (Ene 31, 2009)

ni una ayudita no se os ocurre que puede fallar?

Gracias


----------



## rodolfocc (Sep 29, 2010)

estaba perdido en el limbo ..  saludos y creo demasiado tarde se me ocurre que cheques los diodos zener los que deben estar en las resistencias que se calientan a muerte   creo que eso  es lo que tiene tu  ampli mudo ..saludos y mil disculpas por  dejar el foro mas de un año...si lo reparaste  excelente y si todavía  lo tienes pues retomamos su reparación.


----------



## admini (Sep 29, 2010)

Si todavia lo tenes te puedo dar una mano..


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

conecta uno de los cables del probador de voltaje a gnd mide las resistencias de la etapa de salida si tienen el mismo voltaje que la fuente es obvio que deben de estar malos alqunos de los componentes tales como las salidas o los preamplificadores..


----------

